# I need feedback



## the universe (May 27, 2016)

Hey. like your opinion. When I get a depersonalisationattack then I experience the following symptoms. stomach cramps, tremors, blurred vision feeling faint, large pupils, sweating, double vision, my body less experienced microscopia, blurred vision, afterimages, star bust, trails, anxious. I notice that after almost a year there is no improve .the biggest problem is my libido. at night, I have no problems I have done the test.by day however it seems difficult. this has made me insecure to dating someone I do not want failure clear. Now another short story. I have my depersonalization drug-induced. twice experienced a bad trip and never handled it. the third time smoked cannabis, and since that day it is so that when I smell the sence I perceive an immediate flashback to the bad trip get all the feelings again including microscopia its like my hands an thoots are shrinked. I would so like to be myself your help is more than welcome ... thanks soory for the bad english i am dutch


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi,how are you doing now ?! Did you find anything that helped with your symptoms ??


----------

